# Advise for becoming a network admin/engineering



## KevzJD (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,

I currently work as a Service Desk Analyst providing 1st line support. I'm looking on gaining the appropriate qualificatons to become a network engineer / admin. I've been looking around and i have saw that the network+ is a good place to start which then should follow onto the CCNA. I currently have my A+ and MCDST and was wondering if the Network+ is the next step for me to take?

Thanks


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, Network+ is a good next step to take. However, I'd recommend holding off on the CCNA until you've got a bit more IT experience. The CCNA is designed for network admins who are starting to get real-world business IT experience administering Cisco gear.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind, having the certs won't necessarily mean much to a prospective employer without some job experience. Not to say that you shouldn't get them just don't expect to be hired with no work experience.

Get as much experience as you can at your current job, ask to assist or work with the higher level support members or if you have system or network engineers ask to work with them when you're not busy.


----------



## KevzJD (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies! 
I'm going to start studying for the Network+ exam then... i have been looking at books and have come across the Mike Meyers Network+ Passport edition which looks pretty good ... would anyone be able to suggest any othe good network+ books are out there?

Also in regards to getting experience at my current job, unfortunately for me all the higher level support teams are located in a different office to the service desk


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You might consider the Sybex Network+ book, but Mike Meyers' Network+ All-In-One is all you need. Not sure about the Passport... I generally prefer the AIO.

Maybe you can't pick up more experience where you are... so that means you'll probably have to switch to another company at some point so you CAN get that experience.


----------



## KevzJD (Jan 20, 2011)

What do you mean by "I generally prefer the *AIO*?"

Thanks for your suggestions on the network+ books too.

Ive read everwhere that experience counts more than qualifications, but how do you get experience if you dont the knowledge to do something? Is it luck?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

KevzJD said:


> What do you mean by "I generally prefer the *AIO*?"
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions on the network+ books too.
> 
> Ive read everwhere that experience counts more than qualifications, but how do you get experience if you dont the knowledge to do something? Is it luck?


AIO = All-in-One (by Meyers).

You get experience by getting an entry-level IT job - by definition, a job in which you ENTER the IT field, and therefore, a job that does not require experience. These jobs include, but are not limited to, help desk tech, PC repair tech, front line/level 1 tech, field service tech, desktop support tech, etc. If a job requires experience, then it's not an entry-level job - by definition, it can't be. Anything beyond an entry-level job you would indeed need luck to get (or a severe shortage of IT personnel in the area - not likely in the high-unempoyment economy that we are currently experiencing).


----------



## KevzJD (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like it's going to be quite tough to become a network admin / eng. Im currently working for a service desk but im an out of hours analyst so i guess the best thing for me to do is get the network+ and possibly get a new position to gain the experience i need, thanks for all your help!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

KevzJD said:


> Sounds like it's going to be quite tough to become a network admin / eng. Im currently working for a service desk but im an out of hours analyst so i guess the best thing for me to do is get the network+ and possibly get a new position to gain the experience i need, thanks for all your help!


At least you are getting experience, and that's certainly a good thing. 

The way to a network administration role is generally by first becoming a server admin. To do that, you need to get a similar kind of job to what you have now, but at a place where you can help out doing light server administration. This will give you experience that will help you get a full-fledged server administration job. Then, do the same thing with network administration - get a server admin job where you can help out doing light network administration, perhaps shadowing a Cisco tech as he/she configures Cisco routers and switches. That will give you valuable experience you can use to get a full-fledged network admin job. 

So... as you can see, there is a way to advance that doesn't depend on luck. However, it does require time, perseverence, and determination. It's not always easy to switch jobs in order to give yourself more opportunity for increased responsibilities and greater experience.


----------



## KevzJD (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Boston, just got my AIO N+ book that you suggested and im actually enjoying reading it, very informative but very easy to gasp aswell.

Thanks!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

KevzJD said:


> Hi Boston, just got my AIO N+ book that you suggested and im actually enjoying reading it, very informative but very easy to gasp aswell.
> 
> Thanks!


Boson, not Boston. 

Yeah, that's the good thing about the AIO books... they're very easy to read... not dry at all. Glad you're enjoying it! Hopefully Mike Meyers himself will read your post and respond as well. After all, these are his forums. 

Michael


----------

